# Shepton Mallet January



## CurlyBoy

Hi, has anyone received their tickets from Stone Leisure for the Shepton Mallet Show yet?
curluboy


----------



## zulurita

When I spoke to Stone Leisure last week they said they would only be sending tickets out ? this week or maybe they were only getting the tickets this week and then sending them out.

so we may receive them end of this week or next week at latest I would have thought.


----------



## CurlyBoy

*shepton*

Hi zulurita, thanks for info, I was wondering if we had been missed as we paid several weeks ago and had forgotten what they said.
curlyboy


----------



## clianthus

Hi CurlyBoy

I have checked with Stone Leisure regarding the tickets for this show, this was their reply:

"Tickets will be sent out next week. We've been kept waiting for the artwork for these and it's been driving me mad trying to get them done, but they are at the printers now and I'm assured we will have them next week."

Hopefully they will start sending them out as soon as they receive them.


----------



## CurlyBoy

*shepton tickets*

Hi, clianthus, thanks for that info, getting eager already, only problem is christmas is in the way :lol: :lol: :lol: 
curlyboy


----------



## JollyJack

Yes we're looking forward to it, thanks everyone for the info on the tickets. Looks like there'll be one or two Springers around


----------



## Chausson

Hi
Slightly off topic but has anyone had their tickets for Shepton show yet, sorry to hijack the thread.

Ron


----------



## zulurita

I phoned Stone Leisure yesterday. They had only just received the tickets and registration cards. 

They are hoping to send out the tickets this week.


----------



## clianthus

Hi Rita

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Alemo

Tickets arrived this morning.

Alec


----------



## Chausson

Hi all

My tickets arrived this morning so we already to go.

Ron


----------



## Spacerunner

Alemo said:


> Tickets arrived this morning.
> 
> Alec


Ditto!

Now where did I leave my motorhome? :?


----------



## CurlyBoy

*shepton tickets*

And mine, just got christmas to get through and we're off.    
curlyboy


----------



## clianthus

Hi Folks

Glad the tickets are starting to be sent out, it makes it feel closer doesn't it when you've got the ticket.

Anyone else undecided about joining us? It's a great show and a bit of a change to get out in the motorhome after all that Christmas indulgence!

We have still got room on our pitch, so put your name on the MHF Rally list and book with the organisers (Stone Leisure) before 2/1/2009, don't forget to put Motorhomefacts.com down as your club, so you get the £2 club discount, then confirm yourself on our list. Anyone who has trouble confirming just PM me and I'll do it for you. See, easy isn't it!:lol: :lol: :lol:

Look forward to seeing a few more of you.


----------



## JollyJack

Hiya - ours came today too. Many thanks to all the organisers

Bob


----------



## Penquin

Ours too, they have obviously posted out a whole load so we all get post! See you there.


----------



## suedi_55

Ours arrived on Friday!


----------



## zulurita

Received our tickets as well


----------



## brandywine

*Shepton Mallet*

Thinging of joining you all but have never done either a rally or stayed at a show before.

Therefore, the silly question, is there water fillup and dumping available?
We can only last 2 days without having a fill up & empty out.

Also, reading the rally details it seems that there are no electric hookups left, is this correct?

Regards.


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Brandywine

Yes there is a tap to fill up you will need a container though to fetch water in and yes there is a dump.

All electric pitches have now been booked sorry. 



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

For those of you that have not been to Shepton before here is the map of the show ground our pitch is in orange where the number 3 is sorry about the quality of the piccy i'm not very good at this :lol: if you click on it you will get a bit better view.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

We still have room for a few more at Shepton and I notice we still have some folks showing unconfirmed on the rally list, have the following folks now booked please.

Rapide561
gjc



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

I see we have 2 more joining us at Shepton G2EWS (no noisy parties please Chris:lol & jk51 and all confirmed on the rally list well done guys. 

If Rapide561 Russell could let us know if he is coming to Shepton it would be much appreciated when he has finished running round Italy that is :lol: also gjc Gary have you booked now?



Jacquie


----------



## josieb

I would like to attend Shepton as a day visitor over the three days. Is there any one going that would be willing to take me under their wing? I am not able to use the van yet but I would like to know a bit about running and stocking the van. I have an a class Rapido not that that should make a difference should it :? I promise to be well behaved and go for a walk when you are fed up with me :wink:


----------



## Pollydoodle

JosieB

I am sure we will ALL welcome you with open arms.

I have sent you a pm with my mobile no etc

PollyDoodle


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Josie

Just appear at our camping area I am sure somebody will take you under there wing, DAB's is usually up for looking after lone females :lol: (thats if Alison isn't with him :lol: ) Kettle is always on in our van, mind the yorkie terrorist's though if you come in you won't be let out :roll: :lol: well not without Archie going bananas. Gaspode is very technical and Clianthus usually has some wine glasses in her hand :lol: 

Why not bring the van and camp with us you will be well looked after and there is safety in numbers always somebody willing to put you right.


Jacquie


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Josie

I'm not much into rallying, but I went across to Hatton on a "day visit" like you are planning, and the biggest problem was politely saying no to yet another invite for coffee.   

As it was I needed about fifteen visits to the lavvy that day, and thoroughly enjoyed meeting such a great bunch of people.

Take Jacquie's advice and just turn up, go to "Reception" and relax.   

My experience at Hatton might even convert me to an occasional rally. :?


----------



## DABurleigh

Thanks, Jac, you just scared her off 

Josie, anytime, silver panel van with the big lumps on the roof. I have a simple rule for MHF rallies/meets - if the blinds are down, knock, wait a while and if no answer bu**er off! If the blinds are up, anyone and everyone is welcome.

You might be met rather excitedly, but that's only Zoe the Golden. She is well behaved. 

Dave


----------



## josieb

WOW
thank you one and all, I will post again on this thread nearer the day. Its only just over a month away and I am looking forward to it. It will help me get through christmas. I am putting in an order for good weather.

I cant bring the van as I am not able to tax it at the moment, but I hope that every thing will be sorted soon.


----------



## zulurita

Open invitation Josie if you aren't allergic to Springer Spaniels  

We have an auto-trail cheyenne 660 with a Europe map on the nearside.


----------



## josieb

If its got four legs then Im not allergic to it  but mind I don't run off with them!!
looking forward to a really good time thanks
Josie


----------



## zulurita

Jabulile is a daft springer spaniel 11 1/2 yrs old, not too lively now as she has now developed arthritis in hock joints. However she does forget she is old at times!


----------



## josieb

Rita
She sounds like a girl after my own heart :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

I see we have another joining us at Shepton chrisboyo welcome Chris have you booked yet?



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

ohhh and another joining us KENNYJAY welcome Ken have you booked with Stone Leisure? 

Space is getting tight now folks so if you want to join us at Shepton be quick we only have 4 more places left.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Harp07 is joining us as well and he's all confirmed well done Jim  

Only 3 places left now folks

Could the unconfirmed please let us know if they are coming or not


Jacquie


----------



## Harp07

*Shepton Mallet Rally*



LadyJ said:


> Harp07 is joining us as well and he's all confirmed well done Jim
> 
> Only 3 places left now folks
> 
> Could the unconfirmed please let us know if they are coming or not
> 
> Jacquie


Thankyou LadyJ and maybe we will get to meet you at this event after missing you at Brean Sands. :lol:

Jim & Marie (Harp07)


----------



## Gorman

Being a newbie to the MHF I am intrigued as to how you all recognise each other????


----------



## brillopad

*shepton mallet*

i thought i might go to shepton mallet in with you lot in jan i see there are 47 attendees and 50 places and no more hook ups is this right thanks, dennis


----------



## Pollydoodle

Funny handshake and rolled up trouser leg :roll:


----------



## clianthus

Hi All

I'll try to answer all the questions in one post!!

Pollydoodle - :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Harp07 - How did you manage to avoid LadyJ at Brean, that's quite an achievement :wink: :wink: Don't worry we'll definitely get you at Shepton :lol: :lol: 

Gorman - We do ask everyone to wear a name badge and to put your username and real names on display in your windscreen for when you arrive but in any case the Stone Leisure marshalls direct you to the MHF marshalls to park you up for the weekend, so you get to meet myself and LadyJ then. Everyone else just looks at the names in the windscreens.

brillopad - Yes you are correct we still have space for 3 more on the MHF pitch. Booking for hook-ups with the electrical contractor has now closed but you can still book with Stone Leisure for a non-hook-up pitch to camp with MHF until 2/1/2009.

So if you would like to join our group, please put your name on our provisional list of attendees. Book with the organisers, Stone Leisure, taking care to do a club booking, with Motorhomefacts.com as your club (You get £2 discount for this). When you have booked confirm yourself on the MHF list, some folks have problems with confirming, if you do just PM me and I'll sort it for you. 

We are really looking forward to meeting all the new attendees going to this show. It is the largest attendance we have ever had at the January Show.


----------



## G2EWS

Hi Jacquie,

Booked, confirmed and tickets in the RV ready!

Looking forward to the first of the year and the big evening party :lol: 

Regards

Chris


----------



## oxford-wanderer

Looks like the naughty corner for you(again) Chris. :wink: 

Paul


----------



## G2EWS

oxford-wanderer said:


> Looks like the naughty corner for you(again) Chris. :wink:
> 
> Paul


Hi Paul,

Judging by the global meet, the naughty corner will be full and the quiet corner will be empty and errrr quiet :lol:

Regards

Chris


----------



## LadyJ

Chris dear you can party all night only please do it inside rather than outside just so as not to annoy the other residents :wink: 



Jacquie


----------



## G2EWS

Hi Jacquie,

Of course!

Just installed a new 500 watt amp along with seven speakers and sub woofer inside the RV so I can turn it up for a big party!!! :lol: 

Regards

Meeee


----------



## LadyJ

A special place will be reserved just for you Chris :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## artona

_A special place will be reserved just for you Chris_

Alcatraz it will be then......lots of photo opportunities there Chris


----------



## CatherineandSteve

LadyJ said:


> A special place will be reserved just for you Chris :lol:
> 
> The farmers field a mile down the road. :roll: :lol:
> 
> Regards C&S


----------



## Batch

I was parked next to Chris and didn't hear a thing!!


----------



## G2EWS

I was thinking of upping the amp to a 2000 Watt as I don't want my friends missing out :lol: :lol: 

Meee


----------



## Codfinger

*shepto mallet*

My tickets have turned up today


----------



## LadyJ

Jolly good Codfinger  


I see we have another joining us welcome Brillopad have you booked with Stone Leisure?


Only 2 places left now folks



Jacquie


----------



## Harp07

*Shepton Mallet*

Tickets arrived this morning for the show, Looking forward to the event. 

Jim & Maria :lol:


----------



## 115672

*Shepton Mallet Show*

:lol: Hi there Lady J
We have booked and are looking forward to meeting you all

Happy Daze
Chris :lol:


----------



## clianthus

Hi All

Glad the tickets are arriving safely despite the Chrstmas post :roll: 

Hi chrisboyo

I have confirmed you on the rally list, look forward to meeting you at the show 

There are still 3 unconfirmed on the list!! 

Rapide561
gjc
KENNYJAY

Have any of you booked with Stone Leisure yet? Please tell us when you have, so we can confirm you. If however you have now decided not to attend, please let us know so we can take you off the list and as we are almost full for this rally it may allow someone else to take your place. Cheers


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

I have just got Stone's list of booked folks and there are 3 on our list that are not on Stones list :roll: they being

arvy
KENNYJAY
Rapide561 (I know why)

If you would be so kind as to let us know if you are intending to book soon it would be much appreciated as Jen & I will be away doing the New Year Rally and may not have internet connection so if you could let us know before 27th December it would help us greatly. Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## linal

Hi Jacquie. Is there still a couple of spaces left ?

Cheers Alex.


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Alex

Yes we still have 2 places left are you coming?


Jacquie


----------



## linal

Hi Jacquie thanks i'll phone Stones leisure tomorrow.

May be on my own if Lin. ever decides to read M.H.F. forums.

Alex.


----------



## LadyJ

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

It could become a habit you coming on your own :roll: :lol: 

Don't forget to add your name to the rally list Alex


Jacquie


----------



## linal

Thanks Jacquie, have added my name to the list.

For 40yrs I have had to push Lin to go on holiday & it took me about 15yrs. to reconise the best way forward is to just book because when we go she really enjoys it.

Alex.


----------



## LadyJ

We only have 1 space left now for Shepton unless Rapide561 and KENNYJAY are not coming as they have not booked yet as far as I know.

Booking for this show closes on 2nd January so if you intend coming please be quick booking as we will NOT have any spare space for NON booked folks at this show.


Jacquie


----------



## 115672

*Shepton Mallet Show*

:lol: Got our tickets today
Can,t wait to get away

We are being dragged off to Centre Parks for New Year by the rest of the family. Would much rather be in our Hymer! 

Happy Daze
Chrisboyo


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

We do still have 1 space left for Shepton if you want it be quick as booking closes 2nd January.


Jacquie


----------



## roamingsue

Does the place have a hook up? And would you allow a folding camper who is looking at motorhomes? Thanks


----------



## DABurleigh

Jacquie isn't on at the moment so for the time being I think the answers are:

No. In principle you could piggy-back off someone but I think it might only be a 4A supply so not enough for continuous background heating for two.

Yes, of course. MHF welcomes everyone with a past, present or future common interest in motorhomes.

Dave


----------



## LadyJ

roamingsue said:


> Does the place have a hook up? And would you allow a folding camper who is looking at motorhomes? Thanks


Hi roamingsue

All electric pitches are fully booked i'm afraid as we have to pre book these well in advance so no you would not have a hook up

You are quite welcome to join us though in our camping area, booking closes 2nd January. Please add yourself to the rally list when you have booked with Stone Leisure.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

We do have one space available folks as Rapide561 has just cancelled so be quick if you want to join us at Shepton booking closes tomorow



Jacquie


----------



## Spacerunner

Jacqui,

Are you running a slate in the bar at Shepton as well.

Considering the success of the slate at Southsea it might well be worth it, and we all appreciated so much!!!.... :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

Spacerunner said:


> Jacqui,
> 
> Are you running a slate in the bar at Shepton as well.
> 
> Considering the success of the slate at Southsea it might well be worth it, and we all appreciated so much!!!.... :lol:


Spacy dear did Colin not tell you the slate was altered to you the bills on it way :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## CatherineandSteve

LadyJ said:


> Spacerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui,
> 
> Are you running a slate in the bar at Shepton as well.
> 
> Considering the success of the slate at Southsea it might well be worth it, and we all appreciated so much!!!.... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Spacy dear did Colin not tell you the slate was altered to you the bills on it way :lol:
> 
> Jacquie
Click to expand...

Does that mean if the bill has not been sent yet we folk still at southsea could have another session tomorrow :lol: :wink:

cheers John, C&S


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

I think on line booking has now closed for Shepton you may still be able to book over the phone today though. We do still have one pitch left so if you want it be quick and phone Stone today


Jacquie


----------



## G2EWS

Hi All,

Afraid we have double booked. My Bro in Law is having his 50th Birthday party so unable to come now. However, I do have the tickets, but not sure if they can be transferred as they have the registration on! 

If it can be done and you want to go for Friday and Saturday night you can have them for half price.

Send me a pm if interested.

Regards

Chris


----------



## Batch

So this means a quiet show then Chris!! Have a good time


----------



## G2EWS

Batch said:


> So this means a quiet show then Chris!! Have a good time


Yes you are right, sorry to be a party pooper! Reckon I could set the trailer up with the 1000W amp and gig speakers if you want to borrow it :lol:

Regards

Chris


----------



## Batch

Cheers have a good time


----------



## MikeCo

Loaded the van up today ready for tomorrow morning as we are setting off for Shepton Mallet, a bit early I know but have decided to make aweek of it with 2 days at Moreton le Marsh and 2 days at Bristol.
Does anyone know what time Thursday we will be able to get on.


----------



## Spacerunner

MikeCo said:


> Loaded the van up today ready for tomorrow morning as we are setting off for Shepton Mallet, a bit early I know but have decided to make aweek of it with 2 days at Moreton le Marsh and 2 days at Bristol.
> Does anyone know what time Thursday we will be able to get on.


Its usually about mid day. But when we arrive at that time there are always loads of 'vans already parked up. I assume that the guys on the gate don't want a tailback so any time after 10ish I would think quite reasonavle.


----------



## clianthus

Hi MikeCo

Stone Leisure haven't given us a time for opening the gates :roll: But as Spacerunner says it is usually around 10am.

See you there, enjoy your week away.


----------



## MikeCo

Thanks for the information and will see you there. Are there any Bandits in Moreton le Marsh or Bristol.
Bound to be as we will be on Caravan Club Sites.


----------



## LadyJ

Could member 1946 (Maddie & Roger) please contact member gdleeds (Graham) via a pm regarding their tickets a.s.a.p Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## brandywine

*Shepton*

As this is our 1st rally and at a show, once we are in the gate do we have to find someone to direct us as we are not arriving until Friday pm and the show will have started by then?

A happy and prosperous new year to one and all.

Regards.


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: Shepton*



brandywine said:


> As this is our 1st rally and at a show, once we are in the gate do we have to find someone to direct us as we are not arriving until Friday pm and the show will have started by then?
> 
> A happy and prosperous new year to one and all.
> 
> Regards.


Hi Brandywine

If you scroll back a few pages you will see I have posted a map of the showground detailing where our pitch is, the guys on the gate will direct you but it is straight down over the little bridge then as far as you can go and turn right at the bottom we are on the left hand side the MHF banner will be up.

Jacquie


----------



## G2EWS

Hi Brandywine,

Don't get it wrong else Jacquie will be after you!

Hi Jacquie,

Tickets sent to philoaks who will be coming in place of us.

Have a luverlly time all of you! Think of me having to drink and party with my Bro In law at his 50th bash!

Regards

Chris


----------



## LadyJ

G2EWS said:


> Hi Brandywine,
> 
> Don't get it wrong else Jacquie will be after you!
> 
> Hi Jacquie,
> 
> Tickets sent to philoaks who will be coming in place of us.
> 
> Have a luverlly time all of you! Think of me having to drink and party with my Bro In law at his 50th bash!
> 
> Regards
> 
> Chris


Chris dear not everybody has your rotten sense of direction and not knowing there left from there right :roll: :lol:

Have a good time at your party and don't make too much noise and upset the neighbours :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## DABurleigh

Just to say I've been there several times and always been routed in from the other direction!

Then again I don't mind Jac chasing me. 

Dave
PS But catching me is another matter :-(


----------



## brandywine

Saw the details and map from the earlier post thanks, but main question was with regards to actual parking on the MHF area.

Is it like CC or C&CC where you book in, or do you just find a space and park?

Regards


----------



## CatherineandSteve

Hi Brandywine, 

When you get to the MHF parking there will be a rally staff member to show you where to park, just look out for the day-glow jacket.  

Cheers C&S


----------



## zulurita

Last year those on the gate directed us all around the houses to the MHF area!

Hopefully this year we can go via the bridge, right and left :wink: it is certainly more direct.


----------



## LadyJ

Jen (Clianthus) & I will be on site at Shepton from Wednesday all being well.

My mobile number are 0753 863 6122 or 0786 767 8605, Jen's mobile number is 0770 927 3974 if you are not going to make it please let us know as it save us hanging about waiting for you.

For those of you that have not been before once you manage to find our pitch please wait for one of us to park you up, we will be wearing yellow jackets and have MHF on them so you won't be able to miss us. If by any chance we are not about please call at my van Adria Coral which will have MHF rally marshal on the bonnet and a blue butterfly on the over cab, or Jens van Arto which will be parked by our van.

Jacquie


----------



## Spacerunner

LadyJ said:


> Jen (Clianthus) & I will be on site at Shepton from Wednesday all being well.
> 
> pitch please wait for one of us to park you up, we will be wearing yellow jackets and have MHF on them so you won't be able to miss us.
> 
> Jacquie


Am sooooo tempted!! :lol:

Hope John's man flu is better. He should have changed his name. You know what Southsea Leisure does to Johns. :lol:


----------



## Spacerunner

*IMPORTANT*

Be warned, there is limited water supplies at the showground!!

There is fresh water available at the toilets but it has to be lugged back to your 'vans. Make sure tou arrive at Shepton with full water tanks.

Also there has been some snow in the vicinity, nothing significant, but you will need full gas tanks as it is very cold.

Jen and Ken are arranging ice sculpture lessons.......allegedly :lol:


----------



## clianthus

Hi everyone

Well we have managed to get online here at Shepton. 

Thanks to John (Spacerunner) for passing on my message about the water supply here. As he says there only seems to be fresh water available from one area near the toilet block, so it is quite a distance to carry it back to our pitch. If you can arrive with water it may save you having to queue and carry it.

We are all set up and in our usual place, the MHF banner is flying so you shouldn't have any trouble finding us.

So have a safe journey and see you all when you arrive. If anyone can't make it for any reason we would appreciate a phone call to let us know 07709273974 or 0753 863 6122 or 0786 767 8605.


----------



## JollyJack

Thanks Jenny,

We and sweeny are all set to leave: See you mid afternoon tomorrow Thurs.
 

Bob.


----------



## Codfinger

*shepton*



LadyJ said:


> Jen (Clianthus) & I will be on site at Shepton from Wednesday all being well.
> 
> My mobile number are 0753 863 6122 or 0786 767 8605, Jen's mobile number is 0770 927 3974 if you are not going to make it please let us know as it save us hanging about waiting for you.
> 
> For those of you that have not been before once you manage to find our pitch please wait for one of us to park you up, we will be wearing yellow jackets and have MHF on them so you won't be able to miss us. If by any chance we are not about please call at my van Adria Coral which will have MHF rally marshal on the bonnet and a blue butterfly on the over cab, or Jens van Arto which will be parked by our van.
> 
> Jacquie


Hi Jacquie, not sure what time I will arrive on friday but It will be around 15.00 to 17.00hrs will this be ok?
Boss lady will not be coming with me unfortunately so you will have to put up with me on my lonesome  looking forward to meeting you all.
Chris


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

Evening all,

We are visiting the show on Saturday as it is only just up the road from us. We hope to meet some of you while we are all out in the cold. :wink: 

Keith and Ros


----------



## CatherineandSteve

KeiththeBigUn said:


> Evening all,
> 
> We are visiting the show on Saturday as it is only just up the road from us. We hope to meet some of you while we are all out in the cold. :wink:
> 
> Keith and Ros


Hi Keith,

That seems to me a big hint for a cuppa :wink: lol

Steve.


----------



## josieb

`hellooooo
I will be at the show Friday about eleven and will make contact with pollydoodle so's not to confuse anyone. Looking forward to seeing you all.

Josie


----------



## Penquin

We hope to arrive about 1730 but do know where to go! We have packed the thermals and heated welly socks (and elecric heated gloves that L was given by Father Christmas)!

Dave and Lesley


----------



## Pollydoodle

we were away for new year and used one 6kg gas bottle in 2 days (no electric) I dont think it will be as cold as that was. 


We will arrive about 10.00 - 10-30am friday

See you all there

Sheila


----------



## Batch

Hi Jen and Jaqui
We will arrive between 19.00 and 20.00. Please save my leccie and a biggish space. Thanks See you then


----------



## Batch

Should probably said tomorrow!!!! OOPs


----------



## LadyJ

Good evening from a grey and dull Shepton but its not too cold  and its dry we now have about half of you here and space might be a bit tight :roll: when the rest of you get here.

My Johns got man flu so I wouldn't come to near :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## GTI-PIP

Sorry that him in doors has got man flu.  

Can you save me a spot out of sneeeeeezing distance
see you all on Friday.

Clff


----------



## 115672

We are looking to arrive about 12 - 2pm
Been working my todgers off to make the time
So i sure am looking forward to a few good days off!

Happy Daze
Chrisboyo N Liz :lol:


----------



## Codfinger

*Shepton mallet*

Just a quickey to thank the team on site it was nice to meet a few of you, shame about the arctic conditions ..........not too good for sitting around gassing !!!
Cheers
Chris


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: Shepton mallet*



Codfinger said:


> Just a quickey to thank the team on site it was nice to meet a few of you, shame about the arctic conditions ..........not too good for sitting around gassing !!!
> Cheers
> Chris


Nice to meet you too Chris and thanks for the breaking and entering job on the RV :wink: :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## Codfinger

*Re: Shepton mallet*

thanks for the breaking and entering job on the RV :wink: :lol:

Jacquie[/quote]

Was'nt me guv honest :lol:


----------



## carol

I must say a thank you to DAB for his hospitality yesterday, and it was great to see him again - a lot easier than using skype chat.... and it was nice to meet Gaspode - incidentally Gaspode - where did the name come from, and curlyboy, who wasn't curly - 

I saw Jacquie but she was always busy.

Got home safely without my washers working properly, but they finally thawed out around the Tiverton turn off - 20 mins from home - how typical - and there was me blaming Duncan, thinking he had forgotten to top up the bottle for me.....and it was frozen....

Ah well, did what I wanted at the show, just hope to make a rally sometime.

Carol


----------



## CatherineandSteve

Hi All,

Just like to thank the Rally Staff for organizing a good rally and giving me some expert tuition in Rally Marshalling.

Friday afternoon was a bit chilly, so Catherine (the other half of the S.W rally co-ordinators) had to make lots of cups of tea for which I was very grateful.

We learnt a lot including that it was not necessarily MHf's fault if the electricity went off. But it did make us realise that this is a way of getting everyone out of their vans if you want to organise a cold bbq or a meet at the bar :wink: :lol: :lol: 

Hope you enjoyed Saturday night in the bar, we were sorry to have missed it. Hope you all enjoyed the show. Nice to meet new faces.

See you soon

Catherine and Steve
:lol:


----------



## Spacerunner

I'd like to bring up the subject of the primitive facilities at Shepton.

In no way am I criticising the rally staff, site or show. I accept that the extreme weather conditions was going to make water supply difficult but one tap inside a cupboard under the wash basins in the mens' lavatory.


Apart from the tap being almost inaccessable to anyone suffering stiff joints, and the inch or so depth of water on the floor. I don't have to tell you the state of an over subscribed lavatory, the smell, to say the least was all-pervading.

Then we come to the subject of the chemical toilet emptying point. 
For starters no rinsing water, all was frozen up. Hence you were pouring the contents of the cassette on the previous dumped contents.

I certainly don't expect Caravan Club conditions, but basic hygiene and maintenance would not go amiss.

I for one will not be going to Shepton in January again.

Which is a shame as this rally was really well organised.


----------



## 96633

A big thank you to the Rally Marshalls and Organisers for a very well organised rally. It was good to meet Gaspode and having to travel to Shepton to meet CatherineandSteve who only live round the corner from us! It could not have been too pleasant standing out in that cold waiting for us all to turn up.

Thank you to all concerned.

Brian


----------



## Sundial

*Shepton Show*

Just arrived home - isn't it much better when the weather warms up - even a little bit?

Many thanks Jacquie, Ken, Jen and to first-time steward Steve who was very patient when allocating the pitch. Hope John recovers from his man-flu soon. Thanks Dave for moving your leccy - we had a very cosy night.

We were very pleased to see O'Leary's at this event as they seem to have missed quite a number in 2008 - they were doing brisk business when we were there buying our bits - saves on postage!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Pity it was really so cold you could not have a good chat with old friends - but roll on the better weather - however nothing puts us off!

See you all next time
Sundial


----------



## philoaks

Thanks to all for this weekend, particularly to Jacquie who stood around in a freezing cold car park to sort us out with a pitch late on Friday evening.

Thanks too for finding us a hook-up for Saturday night! Not sure if we'd have lasted the weekend without it.

Hopefully next time it will be a bit warmer! 

Cheers,

Phil


----------



## CurlyBoy

*Shepton Rally*

Just got home and would like to add our thanks to Jenny, Jacqi and Ken for a great weekend, and the opportunity to meet more of our members.
curlyboy


----------



## oldenstar

Now safely tucked up at home, so may I add my grateful thanks to the heroic marshalls who had to stand out in that f-f-f- err freezing weather on Thursday, Friday and Saturday.
And for sorting out the electrics on F-F-F-Friday.
Nice to meet Curlyboy parked nextdoor, and many others, including a positively youthful looking Dave Burleigh. ( And I thought all that wisdom must come from a really gnarled and grizzled individual-parhaps he's gnarled underneath)
Thanks again

Paul


----------



## MikeCo

Just a quick thanks to the MHF rally team for the weekend, we left quite early this morning as we had 260m to travel. Central heating still not working so we were warmer in the van.
As it was a bit cold we did not manage to put many faces to the names but we did talk to a few people so thats a start.


----------



## Batch

Thanks to all for a great weekend. Well donr the 2 J's and ken and good to meet Steve.


----------



## Happycampers

Just like to add our thanks to Jacquie,John, Jenny & Ken for a great rally. Nice to be able to put faces to the names.Also thanks to Steve for parking us up and baring the cold on Friday when we arrived.
Hope to attend more rallies in the coming year.

Best wishes to all 
Nigel&Ann

John hope your better soon.


----------



## sparky_speedy

*shepton rally*

Thanks to Jac, Jen and all the team for braving the elements to welcome us to another rally.

We enjoyed meeting some new members and hope the next rally will be a bit warmer so we can chat outside the vans a bit more.

debbie and paul


----------



## zulurita

Arrived home just before midday, the weather is appalling now!!!

Thanks to Jenny, Jacquie, Ken, for braving the weather to site us MHF members and sorting electric failure on Friday. Hope John will be better soon.

It was a good week-end even though it was freezing but it was dry  Now roll on summer and warmer weather 

Did anyone get 3G signal at Shepton Mallet? I tried my 3 dongle but alas no signal


----------



## clianthus

Hi everyone

I'd like to thank you all for coming to Shepton, nice to meet a lot of new members as well as some old friends. I didn't get to meet everyone due to the cold weather but I can put a few more faces to names.

Thank you all for your patience when I was trying to sort out the electric failure on Friday evening. The electrical contractors were very quick to attend but the fault took a bit of time to sort out, still we got it sorted in the end.

I have to agree with John (Spacerunner) that the water and elsan emptying facilities could have been better. 

Most of the water taps were turned off, as they usually are at the January show, but if the Bath and West Showground wish to hire out their site during the winter months a little more effort at pipe lagging on the toilet block that was open would have made a big difference.

Well hopefully we'll see some of you again at a rally in the warmer weather when we can sit outside and chat a little more.


----------



## Ginamo

Our thanks to all the Marshals who deserve a medal for braving the artic conditions and sorting everybody out with good humour and welcoming smiles.

We really enjoyed the Rally despite the abysmal facilities to cater for motorhomers basic needs. We hope that Stoneleisure will get enough poor feedback to encourage them to lean on the showground heavily to rectify matters a.s.a.p.

Best wishes to John, hopefully he will be soon feeling a lot better.

Alec and Gina.


----------



## suedi_55

Both Ian and myself thank all marshalls for bearing the freezing weather to make sure we were all sited safely!!!
We think Stone could have made a much better effort!
For example............ we were up in the top bar having a drink early Sat eve, when a large group of people came in to have a meal. All that was on offer for them was some pre-packed sarnies. The board outside clearly stated `bar and restaurant now open`
After a short discussion they decided to go back to their vans and cook and spend the rest of the evening in them. This then lost Stone not only income from food, but drinks too!!!!
Even Thursday eve, when we went in there for a drink, they called last orders b4 9pm when it clearly said open until 10pm!!
As for no shop, well we think that was a poor excuse. Surely, someone could have stepped in. I`m pretty sure that someone would have taken up the offer to come over with essentials had they been asked.
Although it didn`t really affect us as we took enough food to keep us going, I would have liked to have bought papers, snacks, treats etc, but I know a lot of folk were stuck as they were relying on the shop being there as of the past!
On a brighter note, thanks for the help of getting us started when the battery was flat!

Sue and Ian.


----------



## thedoc

Thanks to everyone for a great weekend. We thoroughly enjoyed everyones company. Special thanks to Jackie and the poorly John who we hope gets better soon, Jen and Ken for all their hard work and brownie points to Steve and Cath on passing their apprenticeship with flying colours. 

As usual we were touched by the help and advice we received from members. Hope you all got home safely.

Agree with what everyone else has said about Stone's organisation and hope it didn't completeley ruin anyones weekend. 

Looking forward to next time.

Thanks again.

Andy and Kev (The Doc)


----------



## linal

Hi Thanks to all the rally team for their hard work in somewhat coolish conditions.
Hope John gets better soon.

Alex.


----------



## trigrem

Many thanks to Jacquie,Jenny and Ken &anyone else in the team we did not meet.
Sorry we had to leave early Saturday but I was suffering with the same chest infection problems as John, so we did not make it to the bar at night. Pity really it was the bosses birthday.
Hope John is feeling better


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All


Thanks for everybody's kind words for John we are now home and he's been to our doc's and he has a chest infection, now on anti wotsits so hopefully he should be better soon (please God)

Must apologise for not being me usual chatty self but had to do all the mundane tasks bog emptying etc as himself was out of action 8O and me little horror Archie (yorkie terrorist) was being his usual pain in the butt, so between the pair of them the old man and the dog I was a bit harassed to say the least.

Hope to see you all again sometime during the year


Jacquie


----------



## Pollydoodle

Just to add my thanks to Jacquie, poorly John, Jenny & Ken for organizing a good rally. I'm not sure what weather they will come up with next January. Last year we had torrential rain and gales. This year arctic conditions (No snow though!). So how about a heat wave for Jan 2010 :lol: As most folks have said, didnt get to meet a lot of other members - we were all too busy hurrying to and from the warmth of our vans. This year I managed to keep my hands in my pockets and only spent £2.25 on the van!! Last year I bought it! Did see some nice ones though


----------



## JollyJack

Hi everyone - what a splendid weekend! Special thanks to Ken, Jenny, Jacquie and John. we are pleased to here you have made it ok to the Doctor - John - hope you get much better soon.

We made it home ok via Clarke's Village for a bit more spending and having bought another motorvan van over the week end are now licking our (finacial wounds) in front of the fire  

Looking forward to meeting everyone again in the near future - Andrea & Bob.

ps Rita - we have a 3G phone and as for getting on the net over the weekend - impossible  phone ok for talky talk but no net.


----------



## suedi_55

*Lost awning bag at Shepton.*

On packing up Sunday afternoon, we realised that our awning bag had dissapeared. We imagine the wind might have whisked it away. 
If anyone did happen to spot it or pick it up for safe keeping, could you let us know. It was a lightweight one, so could easily have blown away as it did get a bit windy!!!!

Many thanks,

Sue and Ian.


----------



## motorhomer2

Hi


Great to meet you at Shepton. Hope you had a safe journey home. We were next to you and didnt see any bag lying around either when you unpacked or packed up. Maybe its got tucked away somewhere where it shouldnt be while you were cleaning everything when when you arrived. Hope it turns up.


Motorhomer


----------



## clianthus

Hi Sue & Ian

Jaquie and I had a good look around after you had gone and couldn't see the bag anywhere


----------



## Penquin

Hi all,

like evrryone esle we would like to thank Jacquie, Jenny, ken, John and everyone else who made the weekend seem so much warmer than it actually was!

We have never used our van in the winter before (shame I hear you say), but thoroughly enjoyed ourselves; we achieved what we wanted - installation of the GasLow system - very efficiently! So running out of gas won't be an option again!

We enjoyed going round the show - picking up bits for our daughter who has just started camping with her fiancee, there were some good bargains around.

Like many we were disappointed by the facilities not fully available; water, loos, emptying points,bar, restaurant, shop - basicly everything that was under the control of Stone's!

The MHF section was superbly organised (as ever), we were welcomed, the electricity worked as needed, it was a good time.

Has anyone ever found where to dispose of "grey water" there? We looked again and again, but gave up and brought it home! We were unable to find anywhere last September - did we just not look properly?

We will go again (and use our van in the winter after that positive experience), so thanks for everyone for their efforts. We will return!


----------



## gaspode

Penquin said:


> Like many we were disappointed by the facilities not fully available; water, loos, emptying points,bar, restaurant, shop - basicly everything that was under the control of Stone's!


I think maybe it needs to be pointed out that these facilities are not in fact under the control of Stone Leisure but are the responsibility of the Showground from whom Stone Leisure hire the facility. Not that I'm trying to excuse anyone, the state of the facilities was unacceptable. I would expect Stone Leisure to be equally disappointed and to be making representations to the showground operators.


----------



## arvy

Hi all, 

like everyone else we would like to thank Jacquie, Jenny, ken, John.Thanks again Ken for the loan of a spanner for my gas bottle I always forget something  
We were also disappointed with the facilities this time, lets hope someone from Stone Leisure takes this up the the Showground, but we did`nt let it spoil the weekend and we had a good time even though our daughter preferred to stay on her bed and moaned when we put her in her wheelchair to go round the show.
Sorry we did`nt get to meet too many of you but our daughter calls the shots when were out and it`s difficult to relax and chat and keep her happy but hey there will other times.

Alan & Diann


----------



## Pollydoodle

with regard to the non existant facilities at the show, I was talking to the lady selling papers and she said she had told, I presume the showground owners, that they wouldnt be running the shop, way back last year. Considering that there is some sort of event nearly every weekend - an Antique Fair this coming one - you would expect the site managers to ensure everything was in good running order


----------



## Spacerunner

I have emailed Stone Leisure voicing my disappointment with the facilities at Shepton this year. I know that the showground management are ultimately responsible for on-site facilities but Stone need to start negotiating civilised camping conditions for its paying customers. Maybe others who have stated their disappointnent could also send an email in an attempt to shake up Stone and the showground management.

As for grey water disposal, there was a small drain in the elsan emptying enclosure, not the best arrangement as it meant lifting a heavy container to waist level. I spread mine along the grassy bank behind our camping area.


----------



## DABurleigh

Yup, beat you to it with the email. It helps give a sharper focus if you ask for a refund as the facilities provided were not as advertised, even in the handout you received on entry to the site!

"I spread mine along the grassy bank behind our camping area."
Disgusting, you'd never catch me doing that ... :roll: 

Dave


----------



## Spacerunner

DABurleigh said:


> "I spread mine along the grassy bank behind our camping area."
> Disgusting, you'd never catch me doing that ... :roll:
> 
> Dave


Nor me! My wheelie waste tank has a crafty small hole in the bottom. So no knows what your doing apart from taking the container for a walk. :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh

I think you must have watched The Great Escape one too many times ....


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

I have just received this e.mail from Stone Leisure and to be honest I think they did a very good job under rotten conditions.

Jacquie

=============================================

Hi Jacqui - just thought i would drop you a line about the Outdoor Leisure Show last week. I've been reading the comments on the motorhomefacts website and thought I should first say sorry for the lack of facilities and just say that we were as disappointed with them as well. I and the team actually live and sleep on-site too - we had no toilets or washing facilities all week in our accommodation (they did have heaters in the rooms though!). We had to use the ladies loo in Hall D after hours to wash... All due to the freezing conditions. The thermometer was reading -9 on one night and I'm sure that was warmer than other nights!

Some of the point your rallyers raised:

Regarding Elsan points - we hired in three extra tanks which were indicated on the info sheet.

Water: This was very difficult as many pipes were burst and the showground would only open the one block. We would liked to have hired in bowsers but were informed they would freeze solid within hours so were ruled out.

Shop & Bars - these facilities are meant to be provided by the showground but obviously not to our satisfaction - we would like to do these ourselves but it is contracted out by the showground.

Toilet maintenance is carried out by the showground - we would like our own team to do this but again the showground contract this out.

For future events we will visit each marshall with an update on current conditions and what we are doing to sort out problems. We do point out on the website and in the info sheet that it is advisable to be self-sufficient on the winter show due to limited facilities on the showground - although we would have expected more from the showground than we were provided with this time.

I hope this has answered at least some of the points raised - we will endeavour to do much better next time.

Please feel free to post this on the motorhomefacts website if you want.

Mark Griffiths

Stone Leisure


----------



## Spacerunner

We all know Stone Leisure does not have the ultimate resposibility for the conditons at the showground.

Hopefully next year they will be a bit more tougher with the showground management to get better facilities or a meaningful reduction in fees.

Where were these extra elsan emptying points they are on about?

As for freezing pipes, I've seen running water in the Antarctic, and that was 40 years ago. Where is modern technology when we need it?


----------



## patp

Even the running water from the one tap froze at one point!! The pipe was not lagged that's why :roll: 

I overheard several campers saying they would not go again. The stall holders were equally unhappy with their lot. One had paid the same as everyone else but got no heating while all the others had heating.

I went to a Stone Leisure show a couple of years ago and vowed I wouldn't go again. Must be a glutton for punishment :roll: Will think very carefully next time.


----------



## zulurita

I also sent an email to stone leisure via their web site.

Yes it was freezing conditions and some things were out of their control. However I do feel the show ground should make more of an effort.

There may well have been other Elsan points but a full toilet is heavy so I went to the nearest and it was disgusting.

We were ok for water as we went full, but others may not have a large water carrying capacity. Again waste water drainage not satisfactory. We used the bank behind us, not at all ideal.

Why do UK companies/show grounds etc always blame freezing weather conditions when other countries can cope in arctic conditions!


----------



## Pollydoodle

I did see other elsan points marked on the map, but as the showground is used regularly and I assume exhibitors at least camp at those events, the onus should be on the showground management to make sure that adequate provisions for cold weather are made during the winter months.


----------



## gaspode

If anyone has any photos from Shepton I've just added an album here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=gallery2&g2_itemId=103080


----------



## Penquin

I got a similar reply from Stone Leisure laying the blame on the Showground and the weather but not really addressing the basic points about why no pressure appeared to have been put on the Showground when it let Stone Leisure down.

Like many we went with a full tank of water, but there was nowhere to empty grey water - I do not condone tipping it on the bank as it will contain food waste from washing up.

IF we had showered we would have needed more water - but there was no way to get a motorhome near a tap that worked so that a hose would reach. The only tap was not lagged - that is a long standing problem and is not restricted to the last three weeks.

The failure of the bar and restauarant to stay open for the advertised hours is surely a contractual matter and even if it is subcontracted to Fosters (as my e-mail reply said) Stone Leisure should have been putting heavy, pressure on the Showground organisers.

The shop did not open that we saw, yet Stone tells me they had a small shop offering some materials from their offices. I saw no evidence of that, neither was it advertised in any way that I saw.

There are some fundamental faults that should have been addressed, yes it was cold (-9C is accurate), but civilisation should not stop at that temperature - if it did most of Europe and North America would close for months.

There was a good attempt at heating the halls in places, but it was in places and was patchy, but at least they tried! I am glad that I was not a stallholder outside particularly - but that was their choice I presume.

In spite of all of the problems, we enjoyed the weekend and were made very welcome by the MHF team, that fact must remain high in our minds.


----------



## DABurleigh

I thought about coming back on the Stoneleisure "answers" last night, but in keeping with my new modus operandi on complaining thought better of it. However, as penguin observes, the one thing that annoys me with such service provision matters in the UK is that the person or organisation who contracts with the customer seems to think it is nothing to do with him if HIS sub-contractors goof other than he seems to think it gives him a cast iron excuse to dispel customer complaints like water off a duck's back. WRONG! Atr least Stoneleisure didn't compound the error as many do by putting the customer in contact with his sub-contractor; now that REALLY pi$$es me off!

As to dumping waste water on the grassy bank, who the hell is this caught in the act with a zoom lens?










Rather than say anything else, I recommend people search MHF for "active topsoil".

Dave


----------



## suedi_55

I have tried to email S/L but keep getting a message saying the site is down??????? How convenient!!


----------



## JollyJack

I've put a few photos up of Shepton


----------



## 115672

*Shepton Mallet Show*

Hi
Thanks to all, we very much enjoyed our first winter MFH rally
Cold? what Cold?
Snug as bugs in the mh 
Thanks to Gaspode for chasing up a spare gas cylinder !
It was good to meet up with new faces and it looks like we will be booking for Exeter

Chrisboyo N Liz


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: Shepton Mallet Show*



chrisboyo said:


> Hi
> Thanks to all, we very much enjoyed our first winter MFH rally
> Cold? what Cold?
> Snug as bugs in the mh
> Thanks to Gaspode for chasing up a spare gas cylinder !
> It was good to meet up with new faces and it looks like we will be booking for Exeter
> 
> Chrisboyo N Liz


Come on then Chris get your name on the list for Exeter :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## brandywine

*A very belated thank you*

Having had no internet for about the last two weeks, we would like to say thank you to Jenny, Jacquie, Ken & John for the splendid welcome we got at this our first rally.

It was great meeting you all and other members at the show and in the bar in the evenings.

We never made it to see the entertainment, it was too interesting upstairs.

June & Brian


----------

